# Pmi-rmp



## fpm (24 أكتوبر 2010)

PMI’s Risk Management Professional (PMI-RMP)® credential| 505 MB


PMI’s Risk Management Professional (PMI-RMP)® credential is a response to project management’s increasing growth, complexity and diversity. Globally recognized and demanded, the PMI-RMP® fills the need for a specialist role in project risk management.
It recognizes your unique expertise and competency in assessing and identifying project risks, mitigating threats and capitalizing on opportunities, while still possessing basic skills in all areas of project management.
Who should apply
The PMI-RMP demonstrates skill and competence in the specialized area of project risk management. If you’re looking to fill the risk management specialist role on your project team, hone your basic project management skills and showcase your specialized expertise to employers, the PMI-RMP credential is for you.
PMI-RMP Requirements
To apply for the PMI-RMP, you need to have either:
* A four-year degree (bachelor’s or the global equivalent), with at least 3,000 hours of project risk management experience and 30 hours of project risk management education.
OR
* A secondary diploma (high school or the global equivalent) with at least 4,500 hours of project risk management experience and 40 hours of project risk management education.
Enhance your project risk management skills or prepare for the PMI Risk Management Professional (PMI-RMPSM) certification exam with this comprehensive series. This course is part one of a three part series meant to provide you with a thorough review of the materials necessary to prepare for the PMI-RMPSM exam and is designed to help you build a strong foundation of project risk management. Specifically, you will enhance your knowledge in the following areas: risk management framework, risk planning, risk gathering, identification, and risk communications. To begin learning PMI – Risk Management Professional today, simply click on the movie links.​






http://hotfile.com/dl/73381598/fecfc23/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/73381664/9f8b582/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/73381801/9a1b9b8/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.part3.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/73381814/de8c21b/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.part4.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/73381929/303a90a/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.part5.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/73381954/575d59b/VTC.PMI.Risk.Management.part6.rar.html


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (7 يونيو 2012)

الرابط التالي يحتوي على كورس VTC لشرح ادارة المخاطر وبه العديد من الاسئلة 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/qwe8LIFF/PMI_RMP.htm


----------



## abo.majed (9 يونيو 2012)

عفاك الله .. أخي المهندس محمد
تم تحميل الملف ..


----------



## eidashry (11 يونيو 2012)

الاخ المهندس محمد المحترم 
هل من المكن توفير كتاب rmc ؟


----------



## البار بوالديه (15 يونيو 2012)

مشششششششششششكككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (20 يونيو 2012)

من تجارب الناجحين في اختبار Rmp

Between the PMP and the RMP, I've been lurking a lot on this forum and thought I should contribute.
I thought the RMP was a bit harder. The PMP (which I took three weeks ago) seemed pretty easy to me perhaps because the broad range of material creates highly differentiated answer choices. It's always easy to throw away at least two on the PMP. This wasn't the case on the RMP. The answers were much closer together requiring greater knowledge of the material.
*If you really want to be safe, I would memorize the risk chapter in the Rita PMP prep book. Memorize that entire chapter (it's only 33 pages). Know the details of everything like the parts of the Risk Management Plan such as methodology, budgeting, etc. Know every single tool in detail and their pros and cons. Memorize the risk ITTOs. I know it isn't cool to say that something should be memorized anymore, but if you know each of those process and their components by heart, you'll thank me. And it’s just one knowledge area.
*Get the Rita RMP book to flesh out your knowledge, but know that it is definitely NOT definitive unlike their PMP material. You should be able to go through it pretty quick and just fill in the gaps if you already thoroughly studied the Rita PMP Prep Book.
*You'll have to find something with distributions in it and understand how they relate to estimating (PERT).
*Decision trees are more complex than what is in the Rita materials. You need to find something to help with that.
*Understand checklists. They're in the answers a ton.The Rita RMP book dismissed them and just tries to sell these post it note things available on their website. You'll see what I mean.
*Residuals/secondary risks/fallback plans/workarounds/contingency plans are on there many, many times which is good because they are easy.
*Know all about reserves, how to create, when to use, how to use, approval, etc.
*I'll say it again - memorize risk ITTOs. There are nitty, gritty questions about what tool or output falls under what process and so forth. They constitute at least half the questions, and all of the other choices will also be risk ITTOs.
*Know EMV and basic EVA.
*As others have said, you need PMP knowledge too such as motivational theories, org structures, communications management, etc, so it does make a lot of sense to do the PMP first and then 'specialize.'
And know lots of other stuff too.
Personally, I think these exams are pretty overrated, but there isn't much out there on the RMP. Thought I'd try to help as lessons learned have given direction to my PMP/RMP studies. Taking SP next week for which there is pretty much nothing specific to study.
Good Luck and have fun saving the planet through PMI sanctioned risk management.


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (20 يونيو 2012)

2- من تجارب الناجحين في اختبار RMP
Dears,
I've just passed the PMI-RMP exam. This is just great.
Lessons learned:
1) Read PMI's Practice Standard for Risk Management
2) Re-study your PMP Exam Prep material. I found the exam to be very much like the PMP Exam, with a focus on *everything* (from all knowledge areas) that may impact risk management. That means Control Charts, Leadership styles, Communications management (which is heavily requested during the exam)
3) I suggest you take a look again at the following:
Probability distributions (which to use and when)
Utility theory
PERT (standard deviation and PERT Estimate)
Decision trees
Expected Monetary Value concept and calculation
Residual risks x Secondary risks
Fallback plan x Workaround
Roles and responsibilities of the Project manager, Risk manager, Risk Owner and Risk Action Owner
Risk averse x Risk tolerant x Risk neutral x Risk seeking
What from the Organizational process assets and Enterprise Environmental Factors may be of interest to risk and when

Again, risk communication is heavily required on the exam. Be sure to know that.

Lastly, one word of caution for those of you who may have Mac OS computers. I bought the Rita Mulcahy's Fastrack simulation software for the PMI-RMP exam and used it as a resource tool to study, but just for a few days.

The reason is because since my computer is a MacBook, I installed it in a virtual machine run by Parallels (an emulator). It runs perfectly, but one day Parallels changed my system date to the end of 2012 and I did not notice that.
The result was that as I tried to run Fastrack software, it told me my license had expired and that I couldn't run it again unless I bought an extension period.
I tried to contact support with an email explaining everything, but they did not have the trouble of even answering to my email. It's unbelievable. Shame on them.

So in the end, I was not able to use the simulator as I planned to. It was useless.

My study materials were:
The Practice Standard for Risk Management
The PMBOK Guide

Since I teach project management on MBA courses quite often and I use project risk management on a daily basis in actual projects, I'm pretty much confident in many aspects of project management.

Hope it helps and best of luck to those who will try the exam !!


----------



## eidashry (23 يونيو 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## senose2013 (21 أبريل 2013)

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام......pmi-rmp*

رجاء ياخواني انا بحضر حاليا لدخول امتحان وpmi-rmp..وعايز اعرف ايه المصادر غير الpmi استاندرد ممكن استعين بيها قبل مادخل الامتحان وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه هديل (23 يونيو 2013)

كنت أبحث عن مرجع يفيدني في إمتحان إدارة المخاطر حتى وجدت هذا الموضوع الرائع 
جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك موضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (1 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام......pmi-rmp*

يا ريت الخبراء فى هذا الموضوع يفيدونا


----------



## محمد احمد كحاط (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام......pmi-rmp*

وحتى أنا والله عبحث على مصادر الدراسة .....


----------



## خالد الأزهري (26 يوليو 2013)

*رد: هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام......pmi-rmp*

السلام عليكم
ريثما يجيب الخبراء اتطفل معكم بهذه المعلومة
هناك كورس فيديو تبع VTC موجود بالملتقى ...لم اجده الان لكن انا متاكد انه موجود ورايته قبل فترة قليلة...
الامتحان جزء كبير منه من كتاب الPMBoK لذلك لاغراض الامتحان يركز على المتعلق بالPMP وهذا ما نصحني به بعض الاخوة ممن تحصلوا على الشهادة ...
بالنسبة لكتاب ريتا في ال risk ..تمكنت من الحصول على نسخة والصراحة الكتاب دون مستوى كتابها في الاعداد لPMP ..هذا من وجهة نظري يعني حتى لا يضيع زمن كثير في البحث عن كتاب ونتفاجا بانه ليس بتلك الفائدة المرجوة ..
وننتظر راي الخبراء


تفضل الرابط للموضوع PMI-RMP للمهندس / محمد سلامة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng331348/


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 يوليو 2013)

*رد: Video : PMI’s Risk Management Professional (PMI-RMP)® credential*

الرجاء تحديث الروابط وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aminfagiri (8 أغسطس 2013)

thanks


----------

